# Screensavers (Your Choice?)



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

I am spoiled for choice. I am in the mood to create a new screensaver but can't make my mind up. Artiste, Composer, Opera Singer, Orchestra. Presuming a classical theme, what screensaver do you use?


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*CD Artwork*

I have a macbook computer and my screen saver is using my iTunes library CD cover artwork. Nice to see those beautiful albums.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't use a screen saver as such, but I do have various portraits of Beethoven as wallpaper on my screen at work. The famous Stieler portrait showing Beethoven signing the Missa Solemnis is a particular inspiration to me and gets me through the almost unendurable stresses of the mundane work day. My coworkers however think he looks mean.


----------



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

I am not sure I will still be welcome in this illustrious community but my screensaver, this week at least, is a tango dancing couple. The vibrancy of the image is stunning as it is colourful.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

michael walsh said:


> I am not sure I will still be welcome in this illustrious community but my screensaver, this week at least, is a tango dancing couple. The vibrancy of the image is stunning as it is colourful.


Well there's nothing wrong with that! I love Hispanic women! Imagine doing the tango with Salma Hayek.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> Well there's nothing wrong with that! I love Hispanic women! Imagine doing the tango with Salma Hayek.


Jeez, you should get out more MI,


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> Jeez, you should get out more MI,


What can I say I love beautiful women. Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

Agreed! The relentless all-cunsuming lure of beautiful women; vivacity unleashed with sparkling personality. Given the choice of a lottery win or a beautiful woman the latter brings far greater fulfillment and pleasure. Salud, Aphrodite.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> What can I say I love beautiful women. Nothing wrong with that!


Go get em Tiger


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

michael walsh said:


> Agreed! The relentless all-cunsuming lure of beautiful women; vivacity unleashed with sparkling personality. Given the choice of a lottery win or a beautiful woman the latter brings far greater fulfillment and pleasure. Salud, Aphrodite.


That's true, but I would love to win the lottery too!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> That's true, but I would love to win the lottery too!


The lottery win alone would do me, think of all the updates I could make to my Hi Fi set up


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> The lottery win alone would do me, think of all the updates I could make to my Hi Fi set up


I wouldn't change a thing if I won the lottery. I'd pay of some debts and a few outstanding bills and just live comfortably. I'd probably donate some to charity and then plan a 6 month vacation to visit Europe. Nothing too extravagant.


----------

